# Sergeant Dario Aponte



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Sergeant Dario Aponte 
*New Haven Police Department
Connecticut*
End of Watch: Wednesday, September 10, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* 17 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, September 10, 2008
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Sergeant Aponte was killed in a motor vehicle accident while responding to a domestic violence call.

Sergeant Aponte was responding to a domestic violence call at the intersection of East Street and Chapel Street when his patrol car collided with another patrol car en route to the same call. Sergeant Aponte was killed and the officer driving the other patrol car was critically injured.

Sergeant Aponte had served with the New Haven Police Department for 17 years. 
Agency Contact Information
New Haven Police Department
1 Union Avenue
New Haven, CT 06519

Phone: (203) 946-6333

_*Please contact the New Haven Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Sgt.


----------

